# Outboard motor advice



## Meat Hunter (Jul 3, 2011)

I have a 1998 115 Johnson saltwater/ocean pro, 2 cycle,  on my 185 scout boat center console. I need to replace this motor as it has many hours on it. Does anyone have any suggestions as far as a comparable motor. I have seen Mercury and and Evinrude e-techs, any body have some pros and cons about these motors or any suggestions?


----------



## CAL (Jul 3, 2011)

I have a Suzuki that is performing really good for me.It is a 4 stroke can hardly hear it run at idle and uses very little gas.Some of the Evinrude and Johnson motors were built by Suzuki before the e-techs. There are lots of Yamaha motors out there too.From a Suzuki tech.the word is Yamaha really looks after their customers where not quite as good with the Suzuki.Suzuki will sometimes argue with warranty work where Yamaha never does.Might be why Yamaha is taking the boat motor market too.Nothing written in stone just what I have seen and heard from a Suzuki tech.Good luck in making the correct decision.There are numerous outboard motor forums on the net.Might want to read up on some opinions.


----------



## Nautical Son (Jul 3, 2011)

I have owned many boats and had Yamaha, Mercury, and Evinrudes, the E-tec is an awesome motor, very good on fuel, lighter weight than a four stroke and any issues on warranty were taken care of without question. My only issue with the E-tec is the availablity of the oil for the 100:1 mix....Mercury...pffft..big black anchor material, mine was a piece of junk...Yamaha, hands down favorite of almost every person around me, withthe only exception being a friend who has an E-tec...find the best deal on the biggest motor you can afford, no matter what brand...


----------



## billy336 (Jul 3, 2011)

Yamaha, u can't buy a better motor


----------



## lxbowhunter (Jul 3, 2011)

yamaha  or   suzuki


----------



## Mak-n-Memories (Jul 4, 2011)

I can second what Cal is saying. Suzuki is one of the finest motors I have seen operate in saltwater. But if you do not have a dealer who is willing to fight with you/for you, you may have some troubles. I watch these motors out preform all others everyday here in the salt.
 I will also say STAY AWAY FROM MERCURY, I have went through several.


----------



## Swamprat (Jul 4, 2011)

Look at alot of the commercial crabbers, mullet, oyster harvesters who work the bays and most are running Suzuki or Yamaha's. At least that is the case in my area. They depend on their motor to make a living.

Also call around to various fishing guides both salt and fresh and ask what they are running. You will probably start to see a pattern. They also have to rely on their motor to make a living.


----------



## pottydoc (Jul 4, 2011)

Swamprat said:


> Look at alot of the commercial crabbers, mullet, oyster harvesters who work the bays and most are running Suzuki or Yamaha's. At least that is the case in my area. They depend on their motor to make a living.
> 
> Also call around to various fishing guides both salt and fresh and ask what they are running. You will probably start to see a pattern. They also have to rely on their motor to make a living.



Make sure you ask them if they paid retail for their motor or got it through whoever's guide program. I know two offshore guys running Vedrados right now ONLY because the boat manufactuer got them in Mercs guide program, and through that a great price. The point is, if they're saving several thousand dollars, it can easily change their mind on what brand they hang on their boat. One ofmy buds is happy, the other is repowering with Yammis.  They all make good motors now, find a couple reliable dealers (get multiple recommendations) in your area, and make your best deal. Make sure to find out about installation charges also, one guy might be charging way more than another.

Fyi, I repowered a while back from Mercs to Yam F225's. The boat was in the shop 8 times in 7 months, and yam customer service sucked. On the other hand, I know other folks who have had nothing but good experiances with Yam's C/S.


----------



## pine nut (Jul 11, 2011)

I have 97 Scout same boat with 115 Yamaha on it and still going.  If I'm by myself it pushes me way faster than I want to go!  I have never had the nerve to see what top speed was or is.  Do not get a heavier motor!  I could do with a lighter one as I weigh more than 300# and I make the stern sit down pretty well...that and I tend to take alot of tackle!  The hull only weighs 1400 lbs without me.  I would like a fourstroke but the weight turns me off!  E tec might be a good way to go too.


----------



## oldenred (Jul 11, 2011)

billy336 said:


> Yamaha, u can't buy a better motor



..x2


----------



## 10point (Oct 14, 2011)

Suzuki 4 stroke. Can't even hear it running. I have one now, used to have a mercury 4 stroke on a 160 flats fox and that motor was a p.o.s. .


----------



## Slayer (Oct 17, 2011)

I have an E-TEC 200HO on my 22' NauticStar Bay boat.....I simply love the way it operates.....but I have to agree with the above post about finding the ETEC xd100 oil.....and when you do find it it is extremely expensive, unles you can buy in bulk by the gallon....I put together a last minute trip in june and didnt want to try and find it down around Mexico beach, so I stopped by a "well known" Evinrude dealership in Newnan to pick up a gallon....it was just over $50 after taxes......plus he wanted to be a smart-butt when I asked why it was priced so high.....it was the last gallon he had on hand and I was out of time and options......BUT....now AMSOIL has a new injector oil out that exceeds all of the XD ETEC oils.....so if ya have access to an AMSOIL dealership ya might just be in luck.....


----------

